# Free Blood Glucose Monitors



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

For all you keto dieters out there.

Just found this online.

www.onetouchmeters.co.uk

In the details, put you are an insulin user

Free meters, but think there are a limited number available.

One touch meters come out top on accuracy tests


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Allow 28 days delivery but hopefully has saved me over a tenner. I knew there was a reason i forget to pick one up from sainers just now!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, it is quite slow delivery


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Tass ordered


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks mate brilliant


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

I was seeking a suitable BG meter - so this is a well-timed post. Many thanks


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

do you have one of them already Tass, which would you recommend?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great find... Have just ordered mine! Never done keto, but definitely will in the future and i'm not one to turn down a freebie!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, I've got the ultra-easy with the free comfort lancing device

Gets good reviews...I haven't actually used it yet though


----------

